# ad 3 attempts at ivf can i now try iui??????????



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

just look at my profile 2 find out more info bout me but......... even though we av ad ivf can we try iui   
we r gonna av 6mths off just c wot happens naterally    but not sure where we stand wiv iui   
r we entitled 2 it free / funded ? even though we av ad ivf funded.
any info would be gr8     
cheers girls      
n gd luck 2 u all 
may all ur dreams come true soon


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

anybody..... please


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Lisa I didn't want to read and run   I'm not sure about having IUI after IVF but I would def call your hospital/clinic and see what they say. Did you pay for IVF or was it funded? I'm not sure if that makes a difference. I see that you've had 3 IVF's did your doctor suggest another try at IVF or have they left that up to you? Sorry I can't be more help. Maybe worth asking the questions on the nurse thread. Best of luck   xx


----------

